# Free FTP Software



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone using their computer internet browser as an FTP softwre to updload and download files from your site ?

You can just drag and drop files.... (windows).


----------



## Republicofstates (Aug 2, 2006)

I have never read about that... It should be interesting...


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, type this in your browser address bar: ftp:yoursite.com

Then a box comes up that asks you for your:

FTP 
User name:
password:

and voila, all your files for you site come up on your browser.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

T-BOT said:


> Anyone using their computer internet browser as an FTP softwre to updload and download files from your site ?


Using a browser as an ftp client is annoying. There are plenty of good, free FTP clients out there; there is generally no need to use your browser, which can have many difficulties in some areas of ftp transfer.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Twinge said:


> Using a browser as an ftp client is annoying. There are plenty of good, free FTP clients out there; there is generally no need to use your browser, which can have many difficulties in some areas of ftp transfer.


Now Twinge, it sounds like you cant get it to work ????  

What could be so annoying about Drag and Drop.

You simply drag and drop your files from one window to the other. How much simpler can it be ?


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

Try the free ftp program at www.coffeecup.com


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

T-BOT said:


> Now Twinge, it sounds like you cant get it to work ????
> 
> What could be so annoying about Drag and Drop.
> 
> You simply drag and drop your files from one window to the other. How much simpler can it be ?


 it's about browsers not being built for ftp and them performing sub-par in that area. Yes the _work_ for ftp; but not as well as clientys made for ftp alone. It's hard to come up with a specific list, but I've heard of (and personally had) enough problems using a broswer for ftp that it was WELL worth switching to an actual ftp client. I'm currently using Filezilla (as I linked previously); before that, I was using LeechFTP which was also good.

For the record though, since you like drag and drop so much - you can drag and drop in Filezilla too


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

ok, so admit. I use the FREE CORE FTP: http://www.coreftp.com/download.html

Thats because it makes it easy to set *File Permissions* and other things like that.

But if you're just uploading/downloading files and you use winsdows, why not just use your browser for that...


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

I love http://www.ftpx.com. If you are a student, they will give you a free license.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

I use smartftp, http://www.smartftp.com. It's free for personal use and you can just drag and drop files to upload/download.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

T-BOT said:


> But if you're just uploading/downloading files and you use winsdows, why not just use your browser for that...


For the same reason you don't use Java to access telnet: using the right tool for the job is usually easier in the long run than using what happens to be at hand.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Solmu said:


> For the same reason you don't use Java to access telnet.


Now how would you do that with drag and drop mouse actions ?


----------



## kenfuji (Sep 15, 2006)

I recommend filezilla.

it is a great ftp program, with good speed and i use it on a daily basis transfering and backing up GB's of files.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

another good one is www.yousendit.com Have been using thisone for quite some time with great success.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Fluid said:


> another good one is www.yousendit.com Have been using thisone for quite some time with great success.


It's great for sending big files, but after using it a few times my spam went from 0 to 100+ penis enlargement emails A DAY.  Maybe it is a coincidence, but I'm thinking it's payback for using their free service. Did you have the same problem, Fluid?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Havent had any issues at all. Check you firewall settings. Ive been using them since day one.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Vtec44 said:


> I use smartftp, http://www.smartftp.com. It's free for personal use and you can just drag and drop files to upload/download.


I second that! It's great, and the drag and drop makes it so easy!


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

rlfreshwater said:


> It's great for sending big files, but after using it a few times my spam went from 0 to 100+ penis enlargement emails A DAY.  Maybe it is a coincidence, but I'm thinking it's payback for using their free service. Did you have the same problem, Fluid?


Ands this is why it's handy to have an alternate email address to use for signups. Whenever I sign up for nearly anything I use a seperate email address which I can check if need be (often times you need to verify a real email address), but that way most of the spam goes to it instead of my main email address.


----------



## TiddliBoom.com (Aug 17, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> ok, so admit. I use the FREE CORE FTP: http://www.coreftp.com/download.html
> 
> Thats because it makes it easy to set *File Permissions* and other things like that.
> 
> But if you're just uploading/downloading files and you use winsdows, why not just use your browser for that...


Designated ftp-clients will automatically select send/receive mode (ASCII or binary) better. That's crucial.


----------

